

Docco, CoffeeScript, Underscore.js, and Backbone.js at DocumentCloud - jsconflive
http://jsconflive.com/episode-6-jeremy-ashkenas

======
DanielRibeiro
Coffescript is really nice. We migrated a 3k javascript app to a 2.5k
coffeescript one (lots of it automatically with an app specific script). We
gained performance, we are much happier with our gui code now. Proper classes,
generators, terser closures, ruby-like removal of inferable parenthesis, and
lack of ';' is a big win.

------
conesus
It's nice to hear that CoffeeScript is nearing a 1.0 release very soon now.
Not that the API changes all too often, but a 1.0 release signals that the
language is ready for prime-time to both developers and to book publishers.

~~~
jpcx01
Can't wait for a CoffeeScript book.

------
equark
I tried to move to Backbone.js but I'm not sure I like the style of coding it
advocates. I ended up moving to KnockoutJS. I find knockout's data-binding and
dependency tracking more elegant. For instance:

    
    
      <div data-bind = "style: color: color">Colored text</div>
    
      class SideBar
      	color: ko.observable("white")
      	promptColor: ->
      		cssColor = prompt("Please enter a CSS color:")
        		@color(cssColor)
    
      sidebar = new SideBar()
      ko.applyBindings(sidebar, document.body)
      sidebar.promptColor()
    

This style works pretty well, even as the app becomes large. With backbone I
was less sure where to put things and the syntax tended to be more verbose.

[fixed knockout=backbone]

~~~
boucher
Do you mean to say Backbone in your last sentence?

